# 1996 LK3054 hand throttle quesion



## hogwash (7 mo ago)

I recently bought a LK3054 as my first tractor. I had a question for others as in my opinion, the handle throttle lever throttle is either bent or not contacting the throttle arm properly. At max hand throttle forward, the max RPMs is about 1500.

In the first pic, the hand throttle lever is in the slowest position and you have to move the lever forward a significant amount just to make contact with the throttle C plate.









Because the distance traveled just to make contact, by the time it hits and you push forward on the hand lever, you hit a natural stopping point (not the silver bolt). see pic of the hand lever pushed forward as far as possible:









It really looks like the throttle lever is hitting the C plate too close to the fulcrum point and is my opinion that the previous owner may have forced the handle forward and bent the throttle lever backwards. 

I was going to pull the throttle lever off and attempt to heat and bend up the arm where the S bend starts so it sits right below the C plate at low throttle. Does this seem like the correct approach?

Also, using the foot throttle fully engages the C plate as expected.

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello John, welcome to the forum.

That bolt is adjustable and is the stop for your hand throttle. It might be that you have to step on the foot throttle to set the hand throttle??


----------



## hogwash (7 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Hello John, welcome to the forum.
> 
> That bolt is adjustable and is the stop for your hand throttle. It might be that you have to step on the foot throttle to set the hand throttle??


Thanks. 

You are correct that you can step on the foot throttle and move the hand throttle into position and it will hold throttle there. I had to tighten the nut that holds the friction washers on the hand throttle or the spring return is strong enough to move the throttle lever back to a lower RPM. It is very difficult to use the hand throttle then.

I had my neighbor up who has an older tractor and he thought it seemed off too. He also pointed out the fan/water pump had some metal shavings on the outside and some free play so another just another thing to look at as well.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

My guess is that's how it works.


----------

